# Interactive Cream on Creamy



## JNLP




----------



## JNLP




----------



## JNLP




----------



## nEighter

around here we call that "johnson county beige".. all rooms a small tinge off from the next.. 

house and work look good though man


----------



## RCP

Very nice project!


----------



## Rcon

That looks great!


----------



## chrisn

Looks good

Man ,I used to hate those jobs with the square molding under the chair rail( whatever you call it), when the customer seemed to always what it highlighted with a different color.:blink:


----------



## PressurePros

Damn. I was expecting some type of sexy link. 

Nice work though!


----------



## JNLP

chrisn said:


> Looks good
> 
> Man ,I used to hate those jobs with the square molding under the chair rail( whatever you call it), when the customer seemed to always what it highlighted with a different color.:blink:


I love doing them. Although I do hate doing it on the residential end by hand. This one as well with the last 2-3 houses I posted with it were as simple as masking the windows and spraying it as I sprayed all the doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## George Z

Nice job.
These warm colours make me wanna eat warm cookies.


----------



## Burt White

nice work


----------



## NEPS.US

:thumbsup:


----------



## Different Strokes

That's what I'm talkin' about. Looking good buddy.:thumbsup:


----------

